# Anti-Fascist/Anti-Racist demo - Cardiff Saturday 5th June



## Udo Erasmus (May 24, 2010)

The counter-demo to the English and Welsh Defence League will be assembling at 11 am outside Wales Millenium Centre/Oval Basin/Roald Dahl Plass and marching through Butetown, Grangetown, Riverside and Canton into the City, ending at City Hall around 1 pm to join hundreds who will be assembling there. The scum are saying they will be gathering at the Museum next door, but cowards that they are, they may runaway somewhere else . . .

_Called by Unite against Fascism, supporters of this demonstration include Wales regions of Unite, PCS, CWU, NASUWT, Community and RMT trade unions, community groups, anti-racist organisations, cultural organisations etc. A full list of sponsors to be announced shortly_

*REGGAE AGAINST RACISM AND FASCISM*

_Fans and bands make a stand _The legendary Dub in the Pub DJs are official backers of the demonstration and will be bringing their mobile soundsystem and decks and mixing it up early for the hundreds of people who will be gathering around the City Hall playing the finest reggae, ska and dub. UAF supporters have been leafleting gigs, pubs and clubs for the last few weeks and been getting a very favourable response.

*TAXI DRIVERS ON STRIKE AGAINST RACISM AND FASCISM*

Last week a group of Asian taxi drivers liased with Cardiff UAF they talked about the racism and assaults that they often face on a nightly basis and announced that over 80 drivers had already stated that they would strike and refuse to drive on the day that the scum come into town (and they are expecting a lot more to join the action - they explained that this was not an act of fear ('we face racism every night') - but an act of defiance. The next day, a group of White taxi drivers got in touch asking how they could join the action in solidarity with muslim drivers. This is a historic action that deserves our full support and solidarity!

*FOOTBALL FANS AGAINST RACISM AND FASCISM*

Bluebirds vs. the Nazis have distributed over 5000 leaflets to City fans and been getting a cracking response.

*CYCLISTS AGAINST RACISM & FASCISM*

Cardiff Critical Mass who organise a monthly cycle are saying that on Saturday 5th June they will be cycling against racism, fascism and islamophobia and forming a "bike bloc" on the demo.


----------



## beat23 (May 25, 2010)

*Woot Woot!*

This is turning into a carnival against fascism  Cardiff united!

The response to the edl has made me SO proud of Cardiff.

One of my mates (who is from Cardiff but lives in the midlands, and has never done any protesting before) is coming from Birmingham especially to come to the counter demo(s),  and a couple I know from Cardiff who also have never done any sort of action before are coming out for it.

now I've just got to get my banner done! See you there!

b23


----------



## Udo Erasmus (May 27, 2010)

one of the reasons why we are beginning in butetown (though personally i am not fond of this phrase 'race riot' to describe people defending themselves from white racist rampaging mobs)




			
				Tristram Hunt said:
			
		

> *Cardiff race riots, 1919 Scene of the first credible declaration of black British identity*
> 
> In June 1919 the black communities of London and other seaports such as Cardiff faced an explosion of race riots. Their response was to defend themselves vigorously, and, when offered repatriation, to reply that they were British citizens.
> 
> ...


----------



## lewislewis (May 28, 2010)

Great stuff that needs to be remembered, especially as there is an anti-colonial struggle in Wales today (DO NOT DERAIL THREAD!).


----------



## Udo Erasmus (May 28, 2010)

just on an aside there is now a very interesting mural about the history of butetown near the shops on loudon square that commemorates among other things the butetown riots of 1919 - not sure if this counts as an official memorial, but i think there was council backing for the project.


----------



## ddraig (May 28, 2010)

dp


----------



## ddraig (May 28, 2010)

picked up from the newcastle thread

got an undercover video and mentions that a demo has been called in Cardiff





audiotech said:


> "Undercover Guardian investigation reveals plan by English Defence League to hit racially sensitive areas in attempt to provoke disorder over summer."
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2010/m...ion?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter



Cardiff isn't racially sensitive afaics


----------



## beat23 (May 29, 2010)

ddraig said:


> Cardiff isn't racially sensitive afaics



nope, which brings me back to worrying about swansea... anyway I'll just have the trainfare on me.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (May 29, 2010)

swansea people will be demonstrating in castle square from 11 am onwards


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2010)

aarIan makes a good point


http://ianbone.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/cardiff-v-edl-saturday-june-5th/



			
				bone said:
			
		

> Could be interesting. Two groups of people  that haven’t got out on the streets to fight the EDL  yet are the West Indians and Somalis. Cardiff has well established communities of both and signs  are some sections are  mobilising for Saturday with talk of 80 taxi drivers turning up for example.Radicalism seems to have vanished from West Indian politics here since the street riots of the 70s and 80s so what happens in Cardiff will be  hopefully be a return to the streets. All depends on whether they are able to act autonomously or walk into the pens with the UAF and bleat slogan


and


> A group of TAXI DRIVERS turned up to the last planning meeting and spoke about the racism and abuse they often experience on a nightly basis. They said that over 80 drivers so far had said that they would be striking on Saturday 5th June (and they expect more to join the action) they explained that this wasn’t an act of fear – ‘we get racism every night’ but an act of defiance……………
> 
> Anti-fascists have also launched the Bluebirds vs. The Nazis group and over 5000 leaflets have been distributed among Cardiff City Fans with fantastic feedback on the streets.



comments are good too 
also heard that one about spoons refusing them and even going as far as promising to shut all Cardiff spoons down if the scum manage to get in and populate one


----------



## Udo Erasmus (May 31, 2010)

sounds like the counter-demonstrations are gonna be massive in swansea and cardiff, the torch of anti-fascism in s.wales has passed on from the 1930s generation onto our generation


----------



## Silurian (May 31, 2010)

I spoke with around half a dozen tacsi drivers over the past couple of weeks, and not one of them knew anything about any strike. Shame if none turned up, though. And I'm afraid I dont share positive notions of an anti-fascist tendency in South Wales - the atmosphere as far as I can dedeuce seems all to the contrary. For that very reason, I shall be lending my presence along with several of you here.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2010)

Walesonline story
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...sing-groups-plan-city-marches-91466-26567954/




			
				WoL said:
			
		

> Ali Ahmed, of the Bengla Deshi Association, said: “The Muslim community within Cardiff greatly values the good relations that have long existed between the different communities. We are horrified that this violent, racist organisation is planning to bring its message of hate to our city...
> 
> The day of the planned protests is also the day Wales play South Africa at the Millennium Stadium and when the Stereophonics play at the Cardiff City Stadium.
> Cardiff’s divisional commander, Chief Superintendent Bob Tooby, said he respected the democratic right to protest but warned police would be clamping down on any troublemakers.
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 2, 2010)

ddraig said:


> Walesonline story
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...sing-groups-plan-city-marches-91466-26567954/





> He said: “The two groups should be kept apart by the schedule and the police. I do not think that we should face each other and get into a conflict. They will march their way and we will march our way.”



someone is missing the point


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff Marsh (AKA Joe Cardiff AKA ARRYLAD AKA about half a dozen other names) says the Swansea demo is now cancelled: 


Hope to see you all outside the museum at 11am.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jun 3, 2010)

Silurian said:


> I spoke with around half a dozen tacsi drivers over the past couple of weeks, and not one of them knew anything about any strike. Shame if none turned up, though.



check out the front page of today's Echo, my friend . . .


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 3, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Jeff Marsh (AKA Joe Cardiff AKA ARRYLAD AKA about half a dozen other names) says the Swansea demo is now cancelled:
> 
> 
> Hope to see you all outside the museum at 11am.




Peter Hain is a communist and a bank robber 

He really is away with the fairies. The trouble is, as i have seen from other less progressive message boards, some people are falling for this shit.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 3, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Jeff Marsh (AKA Joe Cardiff AKA ARRYLAD AKA about half a dozen other names) says the Swansea demo is now cancelled:
> 
> 
> Hope to see you all outside the museum at 11am.




I like this one....  
"get to this demo you fucks, this is more important than work or family, if you dont turn up i will delete you off my facebook friends."


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 4, 2010)

defo be there


----------



## Ben Bore (Jun 4, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Hope to see you all outside the museum at 11am.




I think it all starts at the Oval Basin in the Bay at 11am, and then finishes outside museum/city hall at 1pm.

http://uaf.org.uk/2010/05/oppose-the-edl-in-newcastle-and-cardiff/

http://www.cwu.org/assets/_files/documents/may_10/cwu__1273740970_Cardiff_demo_flyer.pdf


----------



## ddraig (Jun 4, 2010)

some might not want to be led, tracked and the penned in though!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm going to park in work about 12 and walk over.... might see you there ddraig  will bring some jazz fags


----------



## Silurian (Jun 4, 2010)

Udo Erasmus said:


> check out the front page of today's Echo, my friend . . .




Some more encouraging noises since my post above! 

Personal interest, but I shall be keeping a beady eye looking out for the presence of self-styled 'Welsh Republicans' at said protests. Plenty of Facebook & Youtube accounts advertising their wares, and even promises to turn up tomorrow, but isn't it all just so much hot air?


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jun 4, 2010)

I would imagine that taxi drivers are quite fragmented into different firms, but hopefully the Echo article will have spread the word widely 

For those who didn't see yesterday's echo it had a front page about Cabbies being on strike and this article: http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardif...strike-over-anti-muslim-rally-91466-26577239/

A couple of small disagreements with the article. UAF didn't ask drivers to strike, they came to that decision themselves, also the taxi drivers who came to a UAF meeting made it clear that it wasn't an act of fear, but an act of defiance and protest.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 4, 2010)

Ben Bore said:


> I think it all starts at the Oval Basin in the Bay at 11am, and then finishes outside museum/city hall at 1pm.
> 
> http://uaf.org.uk/2010/05/oppose-the-edl-in-newcastle-and-cardiff/
> 
> http://www.cwu.org/assets/_files/documents/may_10/cwu__1273740970_Cardiff_demo_flyer.pdf



UAF are marching from bay to city hall - arriving after the edl demo. Some people have different plans


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 4, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> someone is missing the point



quite


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jun 5, 2010)

I said to my good lady yesterday that if I wasn't having to work a full shift today I'd have loved to have gone into town to stand against the fascists .  She gave me a look that said _of course, my love_, and went back to watching telly .  

I really would have though.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 5, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> I said to my good lady yesterday that if I wasn't having to work a full shift today I'd have loved to have gone into town to stand against the fascists .  She gave me a look that said _of course, my love_, and went back to watching telly .
> 
> I really would have though.



The fash are having the same problem, work family etc. if they dont turn up though they are going to be deleted from marshy's face book friends


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like he does not always wear a ski mask.. sometime he paints his face like a celtic warrior 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/10226476.stm


----------



## treelover (Jun 5, 2010)

Udo said

'sounds like the counter-demonstrations are gonna be massive in swansea and cardiff, the torch of anti-fascism in s.wales has passed on from the 1930s generation onto our generation'


apparently the anti EDL demo has about 500 on it according to BBC wales, is that 'massive'


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

just got back
the anti's had more than 500, quite spread out
there was a max of 200 edl and couldnt really see them well enough to gauge properly as they were in the street between the museum and city hall

mostly the police providing the aggro and shoving etc
couple of flashpoints, one where a minibus was cut up and blocked by a people carrier then surrounded and hundreds more arrving
police only just managed to get there in time and get the bus with fash out, they were very lucky
got threatened with arrest a couple of times, shoved loads, hit by a horse once, manhandled and grabbing me and my bike and obviously being constantly patronised
oh and the brave coppers started shoving some of the smallest women there, which was brave of them

antis stood their ground on city hall lawn despite getting penned and squeezed by police and managed to see fash leaving
also heard some antis and shoppers managed to wave them off and show what Cardiff feels at a major junction on the way out
saw a few urbs there, tidy


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)

Just back also, good to see you mate  

pics going up now


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Just back also, good to see you mate
> 
> pics going up now



yes mate! nice one


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

good pics mate 
they are a fucking JOKE aren't they!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 5, 2010)

Excellent pics! But what's the story with the Israel flag?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

the edl have sympathy for them for some reason 
prob something to do with being against muslims is one guess...


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)

No idea, one was just on the news now.. He didnt know what he was on about? 

I saw both arests... lol


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 5, 2010)

ddraig said:


> the edl have sympathy for them for some reason
> prob something to do with being against muslims is one guess...



Strange bedfellows indeed - still, looks like a fab day - fair play to ye


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)

The police where all cunts - FACT 

They penned everyone in and the made people cross the fucking road? 
They moved us all the time, 
I was told it i left one section i couled get backin.
I was told if i went into antoher section i had to stay one hour?!?!?

Then when the white van with DEL went past and it kicked off, all the cops moved down the road...

fuckig joke... and the EDL where lucky there was so many cops... not that i would have done anything but i saw plent of docks boys and Cardiff City lads who wanted them fucked up... they even had sticks with flags on ready for the fight !!


----------



## treelover (Jun 5, 2010)

'local cardiff boys are sounding off in true welsh style signing "fu*k off back too england"'


this the support you want then?

for a city the size of Cardiff, the turnout on both sides was derisory


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)

Time for a well earned spliff and a beer me thinks


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)

some other shots on the camera from today


----------



## treelover (Jun 5, 2010)

there is not one item from the national media on the latest from cardiff, i think that sadly the EDl will conclude that static peaceful protest gets them nowhere


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

treelover said:


> 'local cardiff boys are sounding off in true welsh style signing "fu*k off back too england"'
> 
> 
> this the support you want then?
> ...



so what? they were shouting edl edl edl not wdl, not even pretending, along with allah is apaedo etc

i was shouting, shame on you, you're not Welsh etc
what is wrong with shouting 'fuck off back to england' ? they were english racists trying to stir up trouble in Wales.
also there was more than 500 antis and a good spread from what i could see


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)

The best was when they chanted... "you're not English any more" 

i fucking pissed laughing... muppets.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)

The EDL where bussed in at one point,, with a shed load of cops... 

£250,000 was the cost to police this event today...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

my phone pic of the minibus that got surrounded


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)

I saw the van pass, and i saw the rush of people with sticks after it... they where indeed lucky!!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)

found these on facebook, look how many of them there are? 

more cops than EDL LOL


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 5, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> The fash are having the same problem, work family etc. if they dont turn up though they are going to be deleted from marshy's face book friends



i think he might be busy with that delete button tonight


----------



## PAD1OH (Jun 5, 2010)

off flickr


----------



## treelover (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2010/06/452909.html


It looks like more women are getting involved in the EDL, etc, they are clearly becoming more established, the left taking on the Islamists as whitechapel anarchists are about to do, may help, but for those who dismiss the EDL , i think you are mistaken


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...centre-protest-marches-latest-91466-26592284/


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

b0b2oo9 said:


> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...centre-protest-marches-latest-91466-26592284/





> "as far as the demonstrators that got on the lawn, they were not aligned to the uaf official demonstration so we could never stop people coming up from the city centre, if you like, of their own accord.
> 
> "we were always ready to deal with them, we had enough officers to deal with them and we did deal with them.
> 
> "certainly they weren't with the organisers and i have sat with the organisers before and even now, and the organisers don't bear any credence to what just went on over there. What i would say is - why did we take them out? Because they were causing trouble and needed to be dealt with firmly and, *as i said, community intervention is great but when people won't comply with the law we've got to step in and deal with it.*


fuck off!


----------



## Silurian (Jun 5, 2010)

treelover said:


> 'local cardiff boys are sounding off in true welsh style signing "fu*k off back too england"'
> 
> this the support you want then?



There is a longstanding feeling that Wales lacks much of the xenophobia, racism and ethnic snootiness of England. Whacking great generalisations imbedded in such a simplsitic England-v-Wales divide, but in this case one taht ought to be deepened and cultivated further. 

So, this is the EXACT kind of support we want, ta. 



jer said:


> Excellent pics! But what's the story with the Israel flag?



The Israeli flags surely a pathetic visual signifier attempting to shrug off accusations of Nazism. _Me think thou doth protesteth too much!, etc..._

Wouldn't surprise me if the EDL (and 'WDL') was largely the creation of MI5 types with access to broadband and anon email accounts, leaving these brainless Jeff Marsh oafs to carry the banner and the bearbelly into battle. Can't prove it, mind.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 5, 2010)

seeing those kids on the photos sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 5, 2010)

> "certainly they weren't with the organisers and i have sat with the organisers before and even now, and the organisers don't bear any credence to what just went on over there. What i would say is - why did we take them out? Because they were causing trouble and needed to be dealt with firmly



Hate to admit it, but at that point the old bill were fairly civilised and actually, did not deal with it 'firmly' - at least, not as firmly as they usually respond.

EDIT.... another untruth, we were not causing trouble


----------



## Karac (Jun 5, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> The best was when they chanted... "you're not English any more"
> 
> i fucking pissed laughing... muppets.


Bussed in Neo Nazi nutjobs


----------



## PAD1OH (Jun 5, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> Hate to admit it, but at that point the old bill were fairly civilised and actually, did not deal with it 'firmly' - at least, not as firmly as they usually respond.



that's because there were so many of them !!!!!! it was nuts.

more pics.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

yes the police were mostly reasonable but it was down to the numbers and also they were pushing it when they really didn't need to a few times include shoving the smallest woman in the group we were with into people when there was no other way for her to go.

fairplay to Carwyn



			
				Daily Post said:
			
		

> Speaking before the WDL demonstration, Mr Jones said: “We pride ourselves on being a tolerant, multi-cultural society and we are determined that Wales should be a country in which all sections of the community can respect each other’s cultures, religions and languages.
> 
> “A demonstration directed at any religious group has no place in our capital city. We must challenge every manifestation of racism, intolerance and discrimination as we find it and let organisations who peddle racial hatred know that they are not welcome here in Wales.”


http://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/nor...acism-is-not-welcome-in-wales-55578-26592275/


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

lorra wagons





the metal walls they had round the back were pretty full on as well


----------



## Silurian (Jun 5, 2010)

Why is a blatant Public-Boarding-School old buoy wearing a Dai-cap?




PAD1OH said:


>


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

dai cap 

the video on the 2nd page of link above shows how many of them there were
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...ntre-protest-marches-latest-91466-26592284/2/


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice Welsh lad there sticking up for Wales.... thank fuck for that... LOL


----------



## PAD1OH (Jun 5, 2010)

they had officers from Thames Valley


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

and loads from Gwent who said they were when one bloke near us called the South Wales police corrupt!  then he went round a load of em and asked them if they were Gwent and told them off for busting a free party recently 
classic


----------



## Karac (Jun 5, 2010)

Why are a lot of the supposed WDL carrying England flags,UJs and Israeli flags?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

yeah! they also had signs that said 'Cymru defence league' sick!
but they weren't shouting cdl


----------



## Silurian (Jun 5, 2010)

ddraig said:


> they also had signs that said 'Cymru defence league' sick!
> but they weren't shouting cdl





Karac said:


> Why are a lot of the supposed WDL carrying England flags,UJs and Israeli flags?



Conspiracy theory: such developments simply back-up my lingering hunch that 'other forces' are at work here, off stage. The history of the involvement of (Irish) Special Branch in Wales is long and miserable. 

Such wild paranoia aside, there are worrying signs that English-speaking Wales in particular is becoming increasingly susceptible to the reactionary and the short-of-IQ. English-speaking Wales possibly feels increasingly left between England on the one hand and 'proper' Wales/Cymru on the other, a cultural nomansland ripe for far-right pickings. 

I wish all of the English Left would decamp here to Cardiff rather than be so thinly spread and useless!


----------



## Karac (Jun 5, 2010)

Silurian said:


> Conspiracy theory: such developments simply back-up my lingering hunch that 'other forces' are at work here, off stage. The history of the involvement of (Irish) Special Branch in Wales is long and miserable.
> 
> Wtf?


----------



## Silurian (Jun 5, 2010)

Karac;10731320][QUOTE=Silurian said:


> Conspiracy theory: such developments simply back-up my lingering hunch that 'other forces' are at work here, off stage. The history of the involvement of (Irish) Special Branch in Wales is long and miserable.



Wtf?[/QUOTE]

Sorry, should have read the Special (Irish) Branch.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 5, 2010)

PAD1OH said:


> they had officers from Thames Valley


certainly seems like he was about last april at the g20. numbers coverd up and all


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

heh

FIT (maybe) filming the terror cyclists of Cardiff critical mass


----------



## Karac (Jun 5, 2010)

Silurian said:


> Sorry, should have read the Special (Irish) Branch.


Who are they?


----------



## Silurian (Jun 5, 2010)

Karac said:


> Who are they?






			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Special Branch is a label customarily used to identify units responsible for matters of national security in British and Commonwealth police forces, as well as in Ireland's Garda Síochána. A Special Branch unit acquires and develops intelligence, usually of a political nature, and conducts investigations to protect the State from perceived threats of subversion -- particularly, terrorism and other extremist activity.



The point being, that the EDL (& 'WDL') happily chuck about conspiracy theories and gain considerable momentum thereby; Anti-fascist types, committed to some degree of rational empirical ties to the real world, are loathe to indulge the same. The great irony here is that there is almost certainly far greater conspiring on the reactionary side to far better explain outbreaks of the likes of the 'Welsh Defence League'.

If the EDL/'WDL' are happy to throw conspiracy at the Left, how would they themselves stand up to such logic? For instance, to what extent has there really REALLY been a rivalry bnetween Swansea-Cardiff football supports on the basis of Swansea Jacks being Union Jack waving dicks of the Glasgow Range stripe? Again, Special Irish Branch (etc etc) have a great stake in saving the union of the United Kingdom and dispersing distintive Welsh progressivism.


----------



## la ressistance (Jun 5, 2010)

thankyou to everyone who went today to tell the edl to go fuck themselves.youve done cardiff proud.
i liked seeing the bluebirds against nazis.

thankyou again,im glad you spoke up for us against these cunts.


----------



## Karac (Jun 5, 2010)

Silurian said:


> The point being, that the EDL (& 'WDL') happily chuck about conspiracy theories and gain considerable momentum thereby. Anti-fascist types, committed to some degree of rational empirical ties to the real world, are loathe to indulge the same. The great irony here, however, is that there is almost far greater conspiring on the reactionary side that possibly far better explains outbreaks of the likes of the 'Welsh Defence League' who seem to emerge from god knows where...
> 
> If the EDL/'WDL' are ahhpy to throw conspiracy at the Left, how would they themselves stand up to such logic? For instance, to what extent has there really REALLY been a rivalry bnetween Swansea-Cardiff football supports on the basis of Swansea Jacks being Union Jack waving dicks of the Glasgow Range stripe? Again, Special Irish Branch (etc etc) have a great stake in saving the union of the United Kingdom and dispersing distintive Welsh progressivism.


Your that nutter off icwales


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 5, 2010)

so what happened? lots of pics but little info.


----------



## Silurian (Jun 5, 2010)

Karac said:


> Your that nutter off icwales



Link me!?

I am full of rotted applejuice atm, but the principle stands!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

afaik
both sides were allowed to march to their pre set out pens which were quite far from each other, at least 500 to 700 yds
the fash were down a side street between city hall and the museum and set back so mostly out of view
there were a lot of anti's outside the official pen and as close as they could get on the other side of a wide road opposite the forementioned fash position
could only really see them now and again for the vans and coppers in the way
so it wasn't really face to face
there were a couple of flashpoints were it nearly went off but heddlu had the numbers to reign it in
and fair play to the council security for keeping the weddings going and safe in city hall!

what else do you want to know?

eta
one of the vocal shouters for the antis down the front had a can of brew and the heddlu were standing there 2ft away ignoring his shouts across at the fash and then joking that the can of brew wouldn't look good in the pictures 
obv he didn't give a fuck and fair play to them for not taking it off him


----------



## la ressistance (Jun 5, 2010)

Silurian said:


> Link me!?
> 
> I am full of rotted applejuice atm, but the principle stands!



your point is very odd.i know people who really hate swansea people cos they support swansea fc!!!
mi5 have noyhing to do with it,these people are just thick as shit,simple.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 5, 2010)

dunno. just wondered how it went off really. 

(too well) organised protest by the sound. many english along?


----------



## Silurian (Jun 5, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> your point is very odd.i know people who really hate swansea people cos they support swansea fc!!!
> mi5 have noyhing to do with it,these people are just thick as shit,simple.



Your point is odd to me, I'm afraid. No surprise whatsoever that you 'know people' who hate Swansea City FC supports just for the fact that they support Swansea City FC. But UI'm afraid that doesn't explain the very 'odd' attempts to replicate the Glasgow ethnic/football divide between the Welsh derby sides, does it?! Is there really and truely any reason why Swansea supports ought to take to the Union Jack rather than, say, Welsh nationalism and anti-UJ politics? No social base for it, as far as I am aware, and thus ample room for the Welsh mind to ponder.

Anyway, the overriding point being: it is NOT the Left that exists as a political glove-puppet for outside forces and conspiracies, be they Islam or Zionist or whatever else. Far closer to the reality is the idea that the far-right in Wales in particular is part of a broader conspiracy to propagate reaction and division in defence of the political status quo. I think you'll find. 




			
				Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> many english along?



One or two, yeah.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> dunno. just wondered how it went off really.
> 
> (too well) organised protest by the sound. many english along?



most of them 98%+ wos english


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)

From the EDL? people are saying 80-90% of them where English and a very poor turn out from the WDL


----------



## Silurian (Jun 5, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> From the EDL? people are saying 80-90% of them where English and a very poor turn out from the WDL




The 'Welsh Defence League' was the dream of English fuckwits, in cahoots with a couple of their Welsh hooligan buddies united by their particular species of macho violent gender 'politics' than by any love for Wales. WDL doesn't really exist, therefore outside of imaginings of its English contingent, who - lest we forget - see in Wales a loyal sidekick of a nation there to provide a steady supply of holiday weekend destinations and disposable young troops.


----------



## Karac (Jun 5, 2010)

Silurian said:


> Your point is odd to me, I'm afraid. No surprise whatsoever that you 'know people' who hate Swansea City FC supports just for the fact that they support Swansea City FC. But UI'm afraid that doesn't explain the very 'odd' attempts to replicate the Glasgow ethnic/football divide between the Welsh derby sides, does it?! Is there really and truely any reason why Swansea supports ought to take to the Union Jack rather than, say, Welsh nationalism and anti-UJ politics? No social base for it, as far as I am aware, and thus ample room for the Welsh mind to ponder.
> 
> Anyway, the overriding point being: it is NOT the Left that exists as a political glove-puppet for outside forces and conspiracies, be they Islam or Zionist or whatever else. Far closer to the reality is the idea that the far-right in Wales in particular is part of a broader conspiracy to propagate reaction and division in defence of the political status quo. I think you'll find.
> 
> ...


I think you talk a load of shit


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)

Swansea -


----------



## Karac (Jun 5, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Swansea -



Jeez thats 30-40 Nazi alchies taking the piss


----------



## Silurian (Jun 5, 2010)

Karac said:


> I think you talk a load of shit



Hell no.  Which point can I willingly clarify for you?

One of the reasons why the far-right EDL/'WDL' and BNP types make such progress is that, unlike their opponents, they are not particularly committed to rational discourse, and revel in conspiratorialism and irrationalism. Their position is not tethered to empirical reality, whilst Leftist activists are handicapped, relatively speaking, and automatically in a much mroe defensive position. I'd jusy like to throw a few wild conspiracies in the direction of the EDL/BNP, for my own entertainment.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 5, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Swansea -


that's fucking sad tbh.


----------



## Karac (Jun 5, 2010)

Silurian said:


> Hell no.  Which point can I willingly clarify for you?
> 
> One of the reasons why the far-right EDL/'WDL' and BNP types make such progress is that, unlike their opponents, they are not particularly committed to rational discourse, and revel in conspiratorialism and irrationalism. Their position is not tethered to empirical reality, whilst Leftist activists are handicapped, relatively speaking, and automatically in a much mroe defensive position. I'd jusy like to throw a few wild conspiracies in the direction of the EDL/BNP, for my own entertainment.


No i ve heard it all before goodbye


----------



## Silurian (Jun 5, 2010)

Karac said:


> No i ve heard it all before goodbye



What impresisve swagger! Help me, set me straight, spread the enlightenments!


----------



## la ressistance (Jun 5, 2010)

Silurian said:


> The 'Welsh Defence League' was the dream of English fuckwits, in cahoots with a couple of their Welsh hooligan buddies united by their particular species of macho violent gender 'politics' than by any love for Wales. WDL doesn't really exist, therefore outside of imaginings of its English contingent, who - lest we forget - see in Wales a loyal sidekick of a nation there to provide a steady supply of holiday weekend destinations and disposable young troops.



good post


----------



## Karac (Jun 5, 2010)

Silurian said:


> What impresisve swagger! Help me, set me straight, spread the enlightenments!


Goodbye Nazi cunt


----------



## Silurian (Jun 5, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> good post




 LOl, oh you! *paws*

I'm learning, I'm learning...


----------



## Silurian (Jun 5, 2010)

Karac said:


> Goodbye Nazi cunt




WHHHHHHHHAT?? 'Nazi'? I spent my time today on an anti-Nazi outing, you conffiwsing me with someone from another forum perchance? Please don't ifso!


----------



## la ressistance (Jun 5, 2010)

Silurian said:


> Your point is odd to me, I'm afraid. No surprise whatsoever that you 'know people' who hate Swansea City FC supports just for the fact that they support Swansea City FC. But UI'm afraid that doesn't explain the very 'odd' attempts to replicate the Glasgow ethnic/football divide between the Welsh derby sides, does it?! Is there really and truely any reason why Swansea supports ought to take to the Union Jack rather than, say, Welsh nationalism and anti-UJ politics? No social base for it, as far as I am aware, and thus ample room for the Welsh mind to ponder.
> 
> Anyway, the overriding point being: it is NOT the Left that exists as a political glove-puppet for outside forces and conspiracies, be they Islam or Zionist or whatever else. Far closer to the reality is the idea that the far-right in Wales in particular is part of a broader conspiracy to propagate reaction and division in defence of the political status quo. I think you'll find.
> 
> ...


 no,your a fucking conspiraloon.theres no higher power controling these fuckwits ,just their lack of education.


----------



## Silurian (Jun 5, 2010)

la ressistance said:


> no,your a fucking conspiraloon.theres no higher power controling these fuckwits ,just their lack of education.



Parodying the rightist conspiratoprialists, in fact. I think my anti-Nazi conspiracies belong on far-right forums rather than Urban75, however. Some of the regualrs here seem to be somewhat perplexed at my stance. My fault, I know...


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.unitedshades.org.uk/edlwdl-defeated-in-cardiff.aspx


----------



## Silurian (Jun 5, 2010)

Karac said:


> Who are they?



Didn't mean to publically embarass you btw; the Special Irish Branch was simply the early title of what we now know as 'Special Branch'.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://www.unitedshades.org.uk/edlwdl-defeated-in-cardiff.aspx



saw a bloke with one of them shirts and did wonder so ta
not a bad piece bit overly wooly but not bad
off with his numbers mind


----------



## Karac (Jun 5, 2010)

Your just the BNP/ENP/UKIP/TORY multiposting sockpuppet thats sent a few messageboards to their graves


----------



## Karac (Jun 5, 2010)

Silurian said:


> WHHHHHHHHAT?? 'Nazi'? I spent my time today on an anti-Nazi outing, you conffiwsing me with someone from another forum perchance? Please don't ifso!


Yup-i know exactly who you are-and i hope the rest of us realise there is a far right multi posting idiot that spends virtually his entire life on icwales and any and other Welsh messageboard


----------



## Silurian (Jun 5, 2010)

Karac said:


> Your just the BNP/ENP/UKIP/TORY multiposting sockpuppet thats sent a few messageboards to their graves



Urm, no... NO I AM NOT!

Now I was parodying conspiracies, you are apparently engaged here in ACTUAL conspiraloonety. Aren't you?!

All this hocus pocus aside, at the end of the day, the Welsh Defence League exists to 'defend' the unionist norm, just as the Welsh Guards are there as a resource to guard against the Welsh, etc etc.


----------



## Silurian (Jun 5, 2010)

Karac said:


> Yup



No apology then?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 5, 2010)

To be honest im only reading the posts of the people i know


----------



## Silurian (Jun 5, 2010)

Karac said:


> Yup-i know exactly who you are-and i hope the rest of us realise there is a far right multi posting idiot that spends virtually his entire life on icwales and any and other Welsh messageboard



Nutter!!  I never posted on 'ICWales', guvnor! 

In your defence btw, Special Branch was after all only the Special Irish Branch for all of half a decade, specifically from 1883 to 1888, when it was changed to its more familiar (and less telling) monicker by Detective Chief Inspector John George Littlechild.


----------



## Karac (Jun 5, 2010)

Silurian said:


> Nutter!!  I never posted on 'ICWales', guvnor!
> 
> In your defence btw, Special Branch was after all only the Special Irish Branch for all of half a decade, specifically from 1883 to 1888, when it was changed to its more familiar (and less telling) monicker by Detective Chief Inspector John George Littlechild.



You are a nutjob-


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 5, 2010)

my brother went wearing a turban


----------



## Silurian (Jun 5, 2010)

Karac said:


> You are a nutjob-




No, YOU are. But that's the spirit!, as the Left needs more of; the far-right having an embrassment of riches in this areas as we know. 

Now, which forums have I been on, did you say? Fancy getting in touch with my (apparent) doppelganger.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 5, 2010)

The soul crew finally have something to be proud of... the EDL have set up an 'i hate the soul crew' page 

Should make next season interesting


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 5, 2010)

so the cardiff lads weren't tempted to join up with the e/wdl then? good news if not really, all things considered. good on them.


----------



## Karac (Jun 5, 2010)

Silurian said:


> No, YOU are. But that's the spirit!, as the Left needs more of; the far-right having an embrassment of riches in this areas as we know.
> 
> Now, which forums have I been on, did you say? Fancy getting in touch with my (apparent) doppelganger.


Go on then Nazi nutjob
Icwales is the forum for all Wales haters
Gwlad rugby 
u75
err


----------



## Silurian (Jun 5, 2010)

Karac said:


> Go on then Nazi nutjob
> Icwales is the forum for all Wales haters
> Gwlad rugby
> u75
> err



Woah, Karac bach, me and you are gonna fall out, baby!

Um, what's this guy's username anyway?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 6, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so the cardiff lads weren't tempted to join up with the e/wdl then? good news if not really, all things considered. good on them.



One or two (literally) joined up with the EDL, but large numbers of soul crew turned up and were well up for 'having a word' with the fash.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 6, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> One or two (literally) joined up with the EDL, but large numbers of soul crew turned up and were well up for 'having a word' with the fash.


good, kick these cunts straight back up the m4 really


----------



## lewislewis (Jun 6, 2010)

treelover said:


> 'local cardiff boys are sounding off in true welsh style signing "fu*k off back too england"'
> 
> 
> this the support you want then?
> ...



Yes that's exactly the support I want!

This was actually a very credible turn-out for the anti-fascist side, in a city like Cardiff where there is no organised presence of the far-right and no race problems or immigration problems.


----------



## lewislewis (Jun 6, 2010)

Silurian said:


> Conspiracy theory: such developments simply back-up my lingering hunch that 'other forces' are at work here, off stage. The history of the involvement of (Irish) Special Branch in Wales is long and miserable.
> 
> Such wild paranoia aside, there are worrying signs that English-speaking Wales in particular is becoming increasingly susceptible to the reactionary and the short-of-IQ. English-speaking Wales possibly feels increasingly left between England on the one hand and 'proper' Wales/Cymru on the other, a cultural nomansland ripe for far-right pickings.
> 
> I wish all of the English Left would decamp here to Cardiff rather than be so thinly spread and useless!



You're on to something here, definitely.

There's that 'British Wales' element- the south-east, Cardiff, the Vale and Bridgend, then the north-east as well (and the bits of Mid Wales that have been colonised). They are Welsh generally, in identity and symbols, but politically they're very much looking at things from a British perspective, and that's where you get assumptions coming in that Wales is being 'flooded' with migrants or that there are race problems here, when there are clearly not.

The absence of a Welsh national media is one of the main reasons for this.

Not sure about the Irish Special Branch though, why would they be involved in Wales?


----------



## lewislewis (Jun 6, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> The soul crew finally have something to be proud of... the EDL have set up an 'i hate the soul crew' page
> 
> Should make next season interesting



That's interesting- the group's description mentions 'swim away swim away', that's a Swansea City FC anti-CCFC song/saying. Looks like tribalism is asserting itself amongst the Welsh branch of the EDL. Warms my heart it does. 

Some of the comments from the EDL supporters are worth noting too-

Dean Smith- "_there was lot more edl than wdl as i went from dudley to give wdl my support.not happy bout how police treated us though n them idiot cardiff fans who tried to attack us,for fucks sake we,re in this fight together n must stick together_"

Cardiff fans attacked them? I saw a few CCFC shirts on the anti-fascist demo, was it them mixed up in the UAF contingent that got to the green, or was this 'other' Cardiff fans or non-shirted CCFC hoolies fighting the EDL , hence the Swansea City link?

Chucky Connolly- "_the wanky soul crew mobbing up with the unwashed and mussies is fuckin shockin...traitors_"

Soul Crew turned out to fight the EDL? That's really significant if so.

Ste Latimer suggests that Swansea are the 'WDL, true patriots', and Andy Richards says also that the soul crew attacked them.

There seems to be a clear split going on.

Come to think of it, I do remember seeing a group of toughs in the anti-fascist demo, doc martens, shaven heads etc, I assumed they were anti-racist punks or something, they may well have been CCFC affiliated or soul crew or something (I don't know enough about football hooliganism to tell).

Whatever it is, it looks like the old Cardiff-Swansea rivalry and the Cardiff-England rivalry matters way more to them than the anti-Muslim "cause".


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 6, 2010)

lewislewis said:


> That's interesting- the group's description mentions 'swim away swim away', that's a Swansea City FC anti-CCFC song/saying. Looks like tribalism is asserting itself amongst the Welsh branch of the EDL. Warms my heart it does.
> 
> Some of the comments from the EDL supporters are worth noting too-
> 
> ...



The 'lads' that seem to have become heroes of the hour were not the skin-heads you mention, or city shirt wearing - merely a group of 'robust' casual looking boys in their thirties from the docks area. They have grown up in the most multi cultural part of town and have no time for anyone trying to upset the balance of things, or drag Cardiff city's name through the mud. 

I would not describe them as anti-fascists, i doubt they are going to be joining UAF and probably would not get involved in anything out of town, they just did not want the EDL on their patch. I think the fact that the EDL were parading around town waving St George flags and many of them were known Wolves/Bristol fans etc also aggravated the situation.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 6, 2010)

There are clearly two schools of thought on dealing with the fash.

*1)* there is only one language the fash understand and that is 'confrontation'
*2)* violence is just lowering yourself to their level and we should peacefully demonstrate that our community is united and they are not welcome.

Now for me, both these arguments have a place, up to a point. I think which ever tactic you use you should respect the choice of others that choose a different tactic. 

The UAF yesterday seemed hell bent on avoiding confrontation - and i can see where they are coming from because they have been portrayed by the media as being as bad as the EDL. They decided to march around the bay and have speakers out of sight of the EDL. Fine, i am not going to knock them for their choice. 

However, i thought it was out of order that their 'leader', had a go at others for standing where the EDL could see them and letting the EDL know they were not welcome - making out that they were 'spoiling things'. he wanted everybody to go around the corner out of the way and listen to the speakers.

If everybody had done that, the EDL would have thought they could meet unchallenged.

It turns out that there was a large presence of 'unaligned' anti-fascists that were not going to tow the UAF line and chose to confront, hassle and harangue the EDL at every opportunity. is this as bad as the fascists themselves? Maybe, personally i think not.

Looking through some of the various message boards and facebooks last night and today, the EDL have not made any mention of the UAF rally, the thing that has shaken them is that white working class 'lads' chose to stand up against them. Some of the messages imply this is the first time this has happened - up until now it has been 'hippies and commies' (sic) they have been up against. They dont really care what the 'great unwashed' think of them, but i think yesterday might have actually rattled their cage a little bit.

Perhaps i am overstating the case, but it has certainly pushed me a little closer to the view that there is only one language the fash understand.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 6, 2010)

The Cardiff City boys where all in Ha Ha's after having a pint... Good on them for showing up !! 

Knew a few from the clubs years ago.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2010)

Tbf Cardiff City boys get a bad press usually and I think thats fair enough, but for the past few weeks the City messgae boards have been anti WDL/EDL with very few dissenting voices and those that have tried have bee  shouted down. The docks boys in particular have been vociferous in theiur anti Nazi stance and if there is anywhere in cardiff that has racial unrest its the docks, but they seem far happier to sort out local differences amicably than kicking the shit out of each other and protesting against all.

By the way those weren't english flags they were waving. The flag of St.George is excatly that and has never so far as I am aware been officilaly adopted as the flag of England. I think the irony of these muppets waving a flag of somone who probably never visited England, was a Turkish arab and is idolised as a saint in many muslim countries is just brilliant.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 6, 2010)

What were those German cunts hoping for yesterday? That Welsh people would start waving England flags?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> What were those German cunts hoping for yesterday? That Welsh people would start waving England flags?



They would probably had a better response in Swansea to that idea. one of the reasons cardiff fans hate them is because they carry Union Jacks rather than Welsh flags at football matches!


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 6, 2010)

1927 said:


> Tbf Cardiff City boys get a bad press usually and I think thats fair enough, but for the past few weeks the City messgae boards have been anti WDL/EDL with very few dissenting voices and those that have tried have bee  shouted down. The docks boys in particular have been vociferous in theiur anti Nazi stance and if there is anywhere in cardiff that has racial unrest its the docks, but they seem far happier to sort out local differences amicably than kicking the shit out of each other and protesting against all.
> 
> By the way those weren't english flags they were waving. The flag of St.George is excatly that and has never so far as I am aware been officilaly adopted as the flag of England. I think the irony of these muppets waving a flag of somone who probably never visited England, was a Turkish arab and is idolised as a saint in many muslim countries is just brilliant.



Err. Islam doesn't have saints, lol.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 6, 2010)

1927 said:


> They would probably had a better response in Swansea to that idea. one of the reasons cardiff fans hate them is because they carry Union Jacks rather than Welsh flags at football matches!



Dirty fucking unionist huns, if they do that they can get the fuck out of Wales.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Err. Islam doesn't have saints, lol.



Ok may be my choice of words was incorrect, but he is certainly patronised by peoples that the WDL/EDL would consider undesirable, that was my point.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 6, 2010)

1927 said:


> Ok may be my choice of words was incorrect, but he is certainly patronised by peoples that the WDL/EDL would consider undesirable, that was my point.



Saxon scum they are, asiatic demons. You know the Aryans came from Afghanistan?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2010)

spot on Clint i reckon and 1927
they are local boys who weren't having it, made me even more proud of the people of Cardiff
saw them on the rush over the lawns and they would've ripped the panels of that minibus if the police hadn't got it out!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 6, 2010)

Udo Erasmus said:


> swansea people will be demonstrating in castle square from 11 am onwards


Me and another Urb were there. Tons of police. Only a small bunch of EDF. They also chanted about ppl not being English anymore. Twats 



ddraig said:


> just got back
> the anti's had more than 500, quite spread out
> there was a max of 200 edl and couldnt really see them well enough to gauge properly as they were in the street between the museum and city hall
> 
> ...


Glad you were ok. We were a bit worried


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 6, 2010)

Perhaps we should form *U*rban *A*gainst *F*ascism ...


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 6, 2010)

I almost made one for yesterday with Turban75.com on it.....


----------



## llantwit (Jun 6, 2010)

lewislewis said:


> Come to think of it, I do remember seeing a group of toughs in the anti-fascist demo, doc martens, shaven heads etc, I assumed they were anti-racist punks or something, they may well have been CCFC affiliated or soul crew or something (I don't know enough about football hooliganism to tell).


That was "The Oppressed". Legendary antifascist skinhead band.
They got some shit from the crowd early on until they showed their Antifa t-shirts.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 6, 2010)

Of all the people to give shit to!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah
i did a double take when i saw them steaming over but would never have challenged them ffs


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 6, 2010)

few more vids


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2010)

remember that 2nd video, they were lucky then as well!
plod had to protect them and get batons out


----------



## Brockway (Jun 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Of all the people to give shit to!



Roddy Moreno: Cardiff legend. 

Was disappointed by how few of the Cardiff arts community were there - unless I missed them. You know, all those right on Guardian-reading, Chapter Arts subsidy-chaser types. Only saw one writer there and he's from Manchester. Maybe they were all at Hay. Tarquins.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 6, 2010)

If there was no Rugby and The Cricket and the Gig then i guess the numbers would have been better? loads of my mates where doing the cricket or the Rugby and few went to the gig....

If they ever dared to come back to Cardiff i think it would be a diffrent story from yesterday.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2010)

audiotech said:
			
		

> Friend on the Welsh anti-fascist demo, then ended up on a train with 40, or so WDL. Some WDL were saying 'fair play to the UAF for giving the police the run around'. Others bemoaning the poor turnout from the WDL and calling their keyboard warriors 'c###s' for not turning out. Open criticism of the leadership here and talk of "splits". She was later recognised and called a "commie" as she left the train.



from the guardian edl thread


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 6, 2010)

http://casualsunited.webs.com/



> Anyone travelling to Cardiff via car minibus or coach can have an escort straight to demo spot which is only a few minutes from designated pub by arriving at Cardiff Gate Services on the M4 by 12 oclock parking at demo will be free
> 
> Those arriving by train will be met at Cardiff Central train station by myself and stewards and police will bus us all to pub. Try to arrive at 12 oclock
> 
> ...


----------



## Brockway (Jun 6, 2010)

Talking of the Guardian think this report is pretty poor. Makes it sound like an extreme Welsh Nationalist day out, when in fact it was mostly EDL. She doesn't mention the EDL once. Most of them were from the Midlands, Bristol and London apparently.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 6, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> The Cardiff City boys where all in Ha Ha's after having a pint... Good on them for showing up !!
> 
> Knew a few from the clubs years ago.



The missus, child and I were standing next to their table and couldn't decide which demo they'd come from and whether we'd chance sitting next to them for a pint until we saw them cheerfully salute lots of the black and Asian lads returning to the centre past the Hilton. Phew!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah i was there at the time  was ace


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah, seems Hannah has let herself down there for once, suprised


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 6, 2010)

Brockway said:


> Talking of the Guardian think this report is pretty poor. Makes it sound like an extreme Welsh Nationalist day out, when in fact it was mostly EDL. She doesn't mention the EDL once. Most of them were from the Midlands, Bristol and London apparently.



That's definitely a piss poor account of the day. I've left her a sternly worded reprimand on the comments! 



Brockway said:


> Roddy Moreno: Cardiff legend.
> 
> Was disappointed by how few of the Cardiff arts community were there - unless I missed them. You know, all those right on Guardian-reading, Chapter Arts subsidy-chaser types. Only saw one writer there and he's from Manchester. Maybe they were all at Hay. Tarquins.



Well, there was me and another mate from the Sherman there. That's about 7% of the Sherman Cymru staff - just imagine if we'd had 7% of the population of Cardiff out with us! I met two freelance designers, and I read a tweet from one of our playwrights that he was there, so there was a few "arts" types, but as Sherman is east of the river, I agree with your comments on the fucking westside Chapter brigade


----------



## audiotech (Jun 6, 2010)

Another report here:

http://standuptohate.blogspot.com/2010/06/edl-racists-came-to-wales-and-people.html



> After a long wait we had a little excitement when four men started walking towards the anti-racist protest line. They had shaven heads and looked like your typical stereotype EDL racist supporters – some of our protestors started to boo them and shout ‘shame on you’ as they walked closer to our enclosed area. It wasn’t until they were up to the barrier that one of their number opened his jacket and showed a SHARP (Skin Heads Against Racial Prejudice) t-shirt. Just goes to show everyone can all be guilty of judging a book by the cover!



Quite! Will some ever learn this lesson?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2010)

much better things to quote from that article audiotech


> The EDL - and I call them EDL deliberately, not WDL. This was not a separate group trying to defend Wales from some imaginary influx of scary Muslims, many of them wore English flags and they all chanted ‘E, E, EDL’. Not WDL. These were the same football hooligans we have seen up and down Britain, rioting and trying to stir up racial hatred. So – the EDL started to turn up in small numbers about an hour after our march had finished. When the first lot arrived – maybe 20 of them – they were greeted with chants from the anti-racist protestors and lots of placards were waved. We later found out that they were brought into the city by bus; there was no EDL march.



and i saw this first hand


> When the time came for the EDL to move on, about an hour after they arrived, the police decided to clear the park directly in front of the EDL occupied courtyard of our group of protestors. The line they surrounded us with started to move forward, and our group moved backwards to accommodate their request. However it soon became clear that the intention was to clear the park entirely and let the EDL go home with no goodbyes from us. The protestors stopped complying with the requests of the police and stood their ground, arguing that we would leave until the EDL left and we would not allow the EDL to move anywhere in the city without being challenged.
> 
> The police tried to push us out of the park, but we would not be moved. As still we were only given the option to leave and not to re-join the main anti-EDL demo.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 6, 2010)

They also tried pushing us onto the ROAD !! i kicked off at some coppers and they then let everyone go into where we started !!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2010)

Just a theory, but from what I've heard it would have been less of a fuss if the police had just not bothered policing it. The EDL would have shit themselves, wouldm have been outnumbered. taken a kicking and would probably never be seen again. Is this just simplistic or am i well wide of the reality of the situation? It just seems that after all the talk before hand the EDL march was non existant.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 6, 2010)

If there was no Police they would have been battered, i saw docks boys ready to do serious harm.

I cant see them ever coming back.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 6, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> If there was no Police they would have been battered, i saw docks boys ready to do serious harm.
> 
> I cant see them ever coming back.



My point exactly, would have saved a lot of time and money in the long run.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2010)

agreed

1927 
it would have been less of a fuss but there would have been a nasty incident!
the police were ok in parts but blatantly not in others and far too eager to push manhandle and shove people for nothing even when asked firmly to stop.
someone in this group below said to the police that they were not wanted or needed
i was in this group and had my arm grabbed, shoved constantly into people, my bike grabbed and manhandled and shoved even when i asked for them to stop, some of them were deliberately standing on my back wheel and joking that i should learn and not bring my bike next time!

as the quote from this blog says towards the end, the ground was stood and we dispersed





http://standuptohate.blogspot.com/2010/06/edl-racists-came-to-wales-and-people.html

over £250,000 to police it, forces are going to get fed up soon enough


----------



## Brockway (Jun 6, 2010)

Col_Buendia said:


> That's definitely a piss poor account of the day. I've left her a sternly worded reprimand on the comments!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there was me and another mate from the Sherman there. That's about 7% of the Sherman Cymru staff - just imagine if we'd had 7% of the population of Cardiff out with us! I met two freelance designers, and I read a tweet from one of our playwrights that he was there, so there was a few "arts" types, but as Sherman is east of the river, I agree with your comments on the fucking westside Chapter brigade



Good use of "manichean" in your sternly worded reprimand. 

If the UAF had organised some street theatre and free wine half of Canton and Pontcanna would have shown up. Next time, maybe.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 6, 2010)

Marshy himself on Annis Abraham message board



> oh, instead of threatening me and chopsing off you should be thanking me. I brought you an exciting afternoon of shouting and trying to attack people, many of them english (*the bristol ones i nearly had a fight with a few of them myself, clowns*) if this demo wasnt on youd have had no-one to throw stuff at.





other than that he has been pretty quiet


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jun 6, 2010)

I heard reports that the EDL smashed up a car in Dinas Powys outside a pub for some reason. I think it was in general a good day, UAF needs to definitely sharpen up on some tactics, don't think the mix was entirely right & some comrades were somewhat conservative. I tend to tilt partially towards Clint Iguana's thinking, though I guess you need to get the mix right between a mass demonstration and militant tactics. I wasn't on the march but I heard it got good response from locals with people coming out of their houses to applaud and some joining. A bit odd that there were 5 weddings going on all day in the middle of the demo's, the wedding photo's will be great - the bride and groom surrounded by riot police, vans and protestors.

in swansea, the counter-demo went ahead which was lucky, because some fash did turn up, but they were once again unable to get into Castle Square - maybe they should just try sneaking in at midnight or something when nobody's around. apparently the police called someone from swansea uaf and told him he would be arrested if he called a demo & repeated the threat on the day. any reports from swansea?

anyone here on the very last leg of the demo?

I texted a friend of mine to say i was at the pub & he said, I'm still on the demo, mate, we're tailing their police escort down to the train station shouting abuse at them and getting stopped by the police every so often, they stayed at the station until the fash got on the train


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 6, 2010)

Got banned from that facebook group soul crew the shame of Wales and the UK... lol

The sad fucked even deleted every post i made on there.. LOL 

using my other account now.


----------



## beat23 (Jun 6, 2010)

Pics, videos and stuff

http://www.demotix.com/news/348554/welsh-and-english-defence-league-demonstration-cardiff







peace

b23


----------



## beat23 (Jun 6, 2010)

I followed them as far as Sainsburys on Queen St, they got quite a send off 

b23


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2010)

ta for that demotix link, big up the photographers 

i'm in 2 of them 




fucking right!


----------



## beat23 (Jun 6, 2010)

Brockway said:


> Roddy Moreno: Cardiff legend.
> 
> Was disappointed by how few of the Cardiff arts community were there - unless I missed them. You know, all those right on Guardian-reading, Chapter Arts subsidy-chaser types. Only saw one writer there and he's from Manchester. Maybe they were all at Hay. Tarquins.



I used to work with Roddy  he is a legend


b23


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 6, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> The soul crew finally have something to be proud of... the EDL have set up an 'i hate the soul crew' page
> 
> Should make next season interesting



Despite our local rivalry over the years, can I say well done to the SC, what a shame that minibus didn't breakdown in the Docks area


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2010)

this pic shows where the minibus was stopped by the black people carrier 
whoever drove that is a fucking star




one thing i heard was that someone got out of the minibus and hit/slapped a woman (maybe on this thread) and the other vehicle stopped to redress...could be bollox obv. does anyone know anymore without endangering individuals obv?


----------



## beat23 (Jun 6, 2010)

As soon as I saw the area with the sound system I knew it was going to be penned in so got out very quickly.

managed to stay on the lawn despite being threatened with arrest 3 times.

Also managed to avoid getting penned on the lawn and followed the edl to where they passed at the end of queen street with many many people following and giving them grief all the way.

Well done Cardiff !


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 7, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Of all the people to give shit to!



Fucking right....


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2010)

Shows they weren't cardiff.


----------



## beat23 (Jun 7, 2010)

this link throws up random tagged photos from twitter http://picfog.com/search/H-cdfdemo I like the one with the punks towards the end.


----------



## lewislewis (Jun 7, 2010)

Look at those flags.

Wolves FC? Israel? Bristol City? Fuck's sake.

I'm not a judgemental person usually, but just looking at the pictures of the EDL, they are vile, awful people. The looks of hate on their faces. They're 95% male as well! Our crowd was mixed, alot more women, lots of colours and all communities represented. And our crowd was actually from Cardiff FFS!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 7, 2010)

^ This... and the poor kids with them  growing up with all that hate.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 7, 2010)

jenny@jennywillott.com

just got an E-mail from me about what cunts the fuzz where.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 7, 2010)

LOL, about the Swansea Demo !! 

http://forum.planetswans.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=76879&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=102



> Ill admit i went down to this, but by god am i ashamed of myself, ill admit to being racist, but these people compared to me make me look like ghandi... i have a new look on things now, scum the lot of them, dont know why i thought it would be a good idea to go, the EDL might spout some good slogans, but they attract some fo the dullest, interbred looking people ever
> 
> i live in shame for now


----------



## PAD1OH (Jun 7, 2010)

lewislewis said:


> Come to think of it, I do remember seeing a group of toughs in the anti-fascist demo, doc martens, shaven heads etc, I assumed they were anti-racist punks or something, they may well have been CCFC affiliated or soul crew or something (I don't know enough about football hooliganism to tell).



these guys? He was wearing a SHARP badge on his arm. fair play  !!!








in case you don't know SHARP



> Skinheads Against Racial Prejudice (SHARP) are anti-racist skinheads who oppose neo-Nazis and other political racists, particularly if those racists identify themselves as skinheads.
> 
> SHARPs recognize the biracial origins of the skinhead subculture, and resent what they see as the hijacking of the skinhead name by white power skinheads. The SHARP logo is based on the logo of Trojan Records, which originally mainly released black Jamaican ska, rocksteady and reggae artists. Beyond the issue of anti-racism, there is no official political ideology of SHARP.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah that was them.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Marsh's account is worth a laugh at:
http://casualsunited.webs.com/cardiffdemo.htm

re. the final leg of the march, i got to the pub and texted a mate of mine and he said 'i'm still at the demo!'. i was a bit surprised and asked him where he was & he said the police were escorting the fash up some backstreets to the station but he said 'we've gotta a group of the lads following close behind and jeering and abusing them roundly'. he said it got a bit comical and shouty,  the police kept on stopping the anti-fash, then they'd try and escort the fash, then we'd follow & be stopped again & then we stuck around at the station until they were on the train.


----------



## Brockway (Jun 7, 2010)

Followed them as far as the prison where the police more or less blocked us all off. Maciej Dakowicz, the Polish photographer managed to tag along with them all the way to the station, so will be interesting to see if he came up with any good shots.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 7, 2010)

PAD1OH said:


> these guys? He was wearing a SHARP badge on his arm. fair play  !!!



I think this is them when they were a little bit younger and ..erm.. well, younger


----------



## PAD1OH (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2010)

good shot
what were those cyclists up to?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 7, 2010)

ddraig said:


> good shot
> what were those cyclists up to?



Someone told them Custom House Street was where all the cycle paths were - but when they got there all they found was  psychopaths


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2010)

ai i was down there on the bike today and it is weird
come off there before too


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 7, 2010)

For anyone interested

of the three/four (depending which paper you read) arrests on the day -

The lady carried away by five coppers was done for swearing in front of a constable

Another was arrested under section 14 before the fash arrived for refusing to leave the EDL meeting point on the museum steps

Both are now at large

I dont know about the other one (two?)

(*I see no point in naming them here - many of you will know them anyway)


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 7, 2010)

ddraig said:


> ai i was down there on the bike today and it is weird
> *come off there* before too



too much information - we do not wish to know what you get up to behind unison house


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 7, 2010)

that soul crew page it gone now...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 7, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> that soul crew page it gone now...



just before disappearing it read..



> soul crew the shame of Wales and the UK Due to a error made on false information recived saturday coming from Cardiff that it was the soul crew that attacked EDL & WDL we can now confirm it was in fact local cardiff lads and NOT the SOUL CREW so this group will will now go ASAP and all posts removed . I am sorry to the other admin members on here I have no...t had time to speak to you as I have only just got the text message.



I can only assume that there are EDL sympathisers within city ranks that are a bit embarrassed by it all and have gone in for a bit of 'revisionism'. Having seen it with my own eyes and being a regular down the City, i would suggest the EDL dont get too complacent at the football.

Clealry there are a lot of EDL supporters that are also city fans using the internet that have 'lobbied' to get the site taken down, but they cant be that interested, otherwise there would have been a bigger turn out for the fash. When push came to shove, the city fans that turned out for the 'anti' side out numbered the entire EDL demo on their own.

Clearly we cannot be complacent either, some of the stuff that has been posted on Father Abraham's little boy's site about it have been stomach churning. Fortunately other message board are a little more progressive.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 7, 2010)

they deleted anything posted anti EDL, they it was all just football hard talk anyway... lol

cheers for the info.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 7, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> they deleted anything posted anti EDL, they it was all just football hard talk anyway... lol
> 
> cheers for the info.



so much for being champions of free speech


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 8, 2010)

Good to see that football lads turning out for the antis is becoming a regular thing in Wales - shame it isn't turning out like this in England.

But still, soul crew lads turning out in Cardiff and front line lads turning out in Wrexham shows that the far right aren't making the same inroads in Wales.

Also, Jeff Marsh's account - lol.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 8, 2010)

I wan't able to come to this (due to being on hols) but well done to all the people who turned up to protest at the presence of the EDL and their ilk.



Udo Erasmus said:


> Jeff Marsh's account is worth a laugh at:
> http://casualsunited.webs.com/cardiffdemo.htm



This guy, Jeff Marsh. What planet is he on??? 

It seems pretty much like a mate of mine said of the EDL etc that they're footbal hooligans who can no longer attend matches due to plenty of previous form. No need to be complacent though.


----------



## lewislewis (Jun 8, 2010)

It's entirely likely he has mental health problems.


----------



## beat23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Does anyone know what happened with the alleged attack by the eld in the minibus?

I have come across some evidence on line (a comment by someone who said they were in the minibus) which may be useful to the police if it has been reported.

b23


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 8, 2010)

I saw it go past and get stopped but don't know what happend...

what did they say happend? 

there where very lucky if you ask me.


----------



## PAD1OH (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I saw it go past and get stopped but don't know what happend...
> 
> what did they say happend?
> 
> there where very lucky if you ask me.



what happened when it got stopped mate?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 8, 2010)

didnt see mate, was up the top, saw every peg it down, but the cops got there first...few docks boys where coming back and then heading off to the station to try get them there...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 8, 2010)

Went to a union meeting today and had a sly dig at the fact that not many from the branch turned up.

Got told that the TUC had only decided a few days earlier that unions could support it.


----------



## lewislewis (Jun 9, 2010)

Yet their President still got to speak at the demo along with no less than 5 full-time Labour politicians, 2 Labour candidates and 1 ex-Labour MP...

They had pro-war Labour MPs speaking and that to me is an error, when their policies have contributed to the growth of fascism.

The only other parties represented were 1 Plaid speaker and 1 Green speaker.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 9, 2010)

I just heard that the "family fun day" that had been organised in Butetown by the Muslim community drew about 400. What a shame that these people were bullied out of joining the city centre demo by the police. Another 400 people would have packed our side out.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 9, 2010)

UAF video of the day


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jun 9, 2010)

Col_Buendia said:


> I just heard that the "family fun day" that had been organised in Butetown by the Muslim community drew about 400. What a shame that these people were bullied out of joining the city centre demo by the police. Another 400 people would have packed our side out.



was a bit disappointed that some black activists i know from the docks didn't seem up for it, they were kinda 'welsh defence league' that sounds like a bit of a joke, mate!

i wasn't on the march down from butetown, but i heard that butetown was atypically completely dead with nobody around on the streets.

when i was leafleting in the run-up i commented to a muslim woman in butetown: the police say that muslims should stay out of the city centre, is it really acceptable in the 21st century that there should be set days up and down Britain where all the muslims are told to stay at home so that a bunch of fascist hooligans from outside of town can have a rampage? 

the police, from what i hear, were intimidating and harrassing community and youth organisations and hyping up that there would be extreme violence (the stick), while big grants were being handed out to organise trips to alton towers for the asian youth and so on. (carrots)

not sure what happened, at one point in advance of the demo it was being announced at several mosques at friday prayers and i thought that their would be a serious mobilisation from there, people are going back though to report back on the demo and hopefully next time we will win the argument.

i also heard rumour, but don't know if this is true - as i thought they were very vaguely supposed to be in support of the demo, that the Student Union might have sent out a handy message advising students that they might get arrested and this could effect their career prospects


----------



## PAD1OH (Jun 9, 2010)

Udo Erasmus said:


> was a bit disappointed that some black activists i know from the docks didn't seem up for it, they were kinda 'welsh defence league' that sounds like a bit of a joke, mate!



I'm thinking they're right. what are the WDL really?? 

one balaclava wearing muppet on youtube and a bunch of pissed-up hooligan troglodytes??


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 9, 2010)

Udo Erasmus said:


> i also heard rumour, but don't know if this is true - as i thought they were very vaguely supposed to be in support of the demo, that the Student Union might have sent out a handy message advising students that they might get arrested and this could effect their career prospects



Same happened in the north mate, local uni send round a memo to all students saying crap about two groups of extremists and likely to be violent, and even had the home office writing to refugees to tell them to stay at home. Coppers visited all shops in town centre warning them off, lots of police statements in local papers warning people to stay away...

It's all on police advice, and the way the police see it is short term - they just want it to be easy to control on the day, they're not arsed about future implications ie massive antis turnout means EDL unlikely to want to return. Nothing you can do about it unfortunately.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 9, 2010)

PAD1OH said:


> I'm thinking they're right. what are the WDL really??
> 
> one balaclava wearing muppet on youtube and a bunch of pissed-up hooligan troglodytes??



Whilst there is a lot to laugh at with the defence leagues, that they have the numbers to hold demos ranging from 50 to 3000 practically every week means ignoring them isn't viable. They're very wrong when they claim to be the 'largest street organisation in British history' but they are the largest by some distance at present.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ARRYEDL



> ARRYEDL  (1 day ago)
> 
> We will be back in Cardiff sooner than you think.



LOL


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jun 9, 2010)

they must be masochists


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 9, 2010)

If they do come back, i will do all i can to get more people there next time...

I'm sure also the turn out would have been bigger if the rugby and cricket was not on... and the gig


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 9, 2010)

think i have been blocked from leaving a commnet..

http://www.youtube.com/user/ARRYEDL

can anyone else comment?


----------



## lewislewis (Jun 9, 2010)

If they do come back i think even more people will come out. Because there wasn't a riot or anything. The moderates and armchair anti-racists will feel more 'confident'.


----------



## penderyn2000 (Jun 10, 2010)

lewislewis said:


> They had pro-war Labour MPs speaking and that to me is an error, when their policies have contributed to the growth of fascism.



Absolutely right - imo the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq have been more important than the recession in building the EDL.  It's a bit like a racist dad's army helping out 'our boys' by taking on the supposed enemy at home, hoping they might be considered some kind of heroes.

However, having pro-war MPs speaking is typical of a UAF strategy which is failing to stem the growth of the EDL.  The enemy are organising for confrontation but UAF are not.  Instead of engaging with militant Asian youth UAF would rather give a platform to the likes of Alun Michael.  When confrontation does happen it is disorganised and piecemeal, running the risk of handing the EDL victories.

We saw this all before in the early 90s when the Anti-Nazi League pursued the same popular front strategy while the more confrontational Anti-Fascist Action refused to engage with the mass movement beyond their small almost all-white squads.  

In the current climate the problem of racism and fascism is not going to go away and activists need to build a large and militant movement based on the working class.  If Alun Michael, liberal clerics and the like want to be involved, fair enough, but the tactics of the movement must not be subordinated to the need to keep such people on board.  The mass media are not going to like a combative anti-racist movement, but the EDL will like it even less.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jun 10, 2010)

the most conservative element that i came across in the run-up to the demo was actually trade union bureaucrats.

 pleased some friends of mine v.pro-war & pro-israel i managed to persuade to come out and oppose the edl and their attempts to intimidate muslims.

there was an anti-war speaker who firmly linked islamophobia to the last ten years of imperial intervention & blasted the current public school boy junta of toffs and millionaires, as well as hammering the mainstream parties for opening the door to extreme racism, before going to get stuck in with others pushing up against police lines.

we need an anti-fash movement that is more locally rooted. let's get roots down in butetown and grangetown. in build up to demo, response v.positive.

many white people from those areas also felt strong need to support anti-racism 'cos they'd grown up in a multicultural area alongside black and white and racists wanna smash up their scene.

more work needed among muslims to not only win the argument to come out with the youth, but with the hundreds of locals who joined gaza and iraq protests & winning the argument that fascism and racism will never be defeated by keeping yr head down or staying out of town.  the struggle against racism actually helps create a more democratic and open society.

non-muslim working class obviously ones who might be subsceptible to islamophobia and racism rubbish, but muslim self-organisation and resistance to the racism important too. 

some positive work:

Bluebirds vs. Nazis set up by cardiff city fans in uaf handed out some 5000 leaflets in the last month at football matches and this clearly had an impact. 

the local music scene gave some support with dub in the pub dj's, organisers of one of the biggest reggae nights in cardiff, bringing their soundsystem and decks with some strong support given to the demonstration from a couple of local music venues. 

this area of music is important intaking the message out to where people are.  

mainstream popular culture once more politically and socially engaged, welding anti-fascism and anti-racism in this arena can only raise up the game of the left more generally.

personally, i also think that most people don't go to political meetings or demonstrations so anti-fascism has to go to where the people are, that's why areas such as football matches, pubs & clubs, gigs and music venues are quite important really getting down into the base of society and going where other politics hasn't gone before.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 10, 2010)

no shit sherlock!
could have said in a lot less words us proles could digest easier
keep that in mind as well


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jun 10, 2010)

good point, im a prole too though. lack of sleep is making me long winded.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jun 10, 2010)

_NAZI SCUM OFF OUR TRAIN!!_

i misreported the harrasment up to the train station as the final leg of the demo, a little bird tells me that even on the train they did not get away with not being labelled for what they are, as anti-fascists were on the train too


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2010)

Udo Erasmus said:


> good point, im a prole too though. lack of sleep is making me long winded.



Udo, are you from Cardiff?

just asking cos as ddraig says,

its simple really.

1 2 3 4 5 if you wanna stay alive
keep off the Grange End


----------



## badlands (Jun 10, 2010)

WDL massive innit


sad pitiful cunts.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 10, 2010)

over a 1000 people confirmed as coming.... he added a zero.


----------



## blanco (Jun 11, 2010)

Dissapointing Turnout last Saturday but  EDL picked a  bad day with the Rugby and Phonics concert .

EDL sadly have  a few racists amongs their ranks and the football Anti English thing is an Issue.  

However I urge you not to underestimate the growing insurgance  of nationalism  in the UK. Its only going one way. Upwards.


The EDL have a Bradford March in their plans which may be the big one.  This could be a decisive summer for Britain.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 11, 2010)

blanco said:


> Dissapointing Turnout last Saturday but  EDL picked a  bad day with the Rugby and Phonics concert .
> 
> EDL sadly have  a few racists amongs their ranks and the football Anti English thing is an Issue.
> 
> ...



so you came back then!

what about my questions about living in Cardiff? are you not proud of the mix we have here? would you prefer your children to just know and mix with white kids?
are you actually from Cardiff?

can answer on your own thread if you prefer


----------



## penderyn2000 (Jun 11, 2010)

Udo Erasmus said:


> we need an anti-fash movement that is more locally rooted. let's get roots down in butetown and grangetown. in build up to demo, response v.positive.



I've spent many years both working and organising in Butetown - do not underestimate the difficulties!  

IMO the possibility of organising successfully with youth threatened by the EDL will be immeasurably improved by building an alternative to UAF.  The SP and AWL have taken steps towards this but at present these are little more than bureaucratic manoeuvres. We need a bona fide united front, fully democratic, with a national network of local groups, unambiguously committed to confronting the EDL and organising in the best way to effect this, unconstrained by dogma.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 11, 2010)

blanco said:


> Dissapointing Turnout last Saturday but  EDL picked a  bad day with the Rugby and Phonics concert .
> 
> EDL sadly have  a few racists amongs their ranks and the football Anti English thing is an Issue.
> 
> ...



Given that the EDL are English Football Hooligans, I doubt if many of them were interested in watching Wales play Rugby. Also, the Sterophonics was many hours later so I cannot se how either event made any difference what so ever to the EDL turn out. Might have reduced the turn out for the counter march though.

Yes, you do have a few racists. If you check the WDL’s own youtube footage you will see that 99% were racist thugs.

No one is underestimating the rise of nationalism, hence everyone gearing up to oppose it.

I think you have seriously misjudged this board, you will get zero support here.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 11, 2010)

blanco said:


> Dissapointing Turnout last Saturday but  EDL picked a  bad day with the Rugby and Phonics concert .
> 
> EDL sadly have  a few racists amongs their ranks and the football Anti English thing is an Issue.
> 
> ...



Nope, the EDL picked the wrong fucking place....


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 11, 2010)

blanco said:


> Dissapointing Turnout last Saturday but  EDL picked a  bad day with the Rugby and Phonics concert .
> 
> EDL sadly have  a few racists amongs their ranks and the football Anti English thing is an Issue.
> 
> ...



I am intrigued by what you mean by decisive summer for Britain. Decisive in what way? The EDL want an end to the 'Islamification of Britain'; given that we are not in danger of being 'Islamified', i am not exactly sure how you would measure success.

Given the EDL have only one tool in their armoury, marching and shouting abuse, i cannot see how it is going to achieve anything, other than incite a massive riot - and fair play, Bradford would be a likely place for that to happen.


----------



## Karac (Jun 12, 2010)

The 'lads' that seem to have become heroes of the hour were not the skin-heads you mention, or city shirt wearing - merely a group of 'robust' casual looking boys in their thirties from the docks area. They have grown up in the most multi cultural part of town and have no time for anyone trying to upset the balance of things, or drag Cardiff city's name through the mud.
yup


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 12, 2010)

I knew a few from the Hippo club days.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 15, 2010)

LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 15, 2010)

Brilliant!  His vids have been gagging for a spoof... it *is* a spoof, isn't it?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL


----------



## beat23 (Jun 22, 2010)

lewislewis said:


> If they do come back i think even more people will come out. Because there wasn't a riot or anything. The moderates and armchair anti-racists will feel more 'confident'.



^ This.
 I'm almost certain more people will come out. Although the splits are still there, their little visit has brought together a lot of factions in Cardiff, all separate but all ready to come out again together, and bigger.

Also even that day I was with 4 people who had never been on a demo/protest before but they were so pissed off at the edl coming to Cardiff they just had to come and show their concern. It was an interesting experinece for some of them 

b23


----------



## beat23 (Jun 22, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL




THIS is fucking brilliant!!!!!


----------



## beat23 (Jun 22, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> LOL




Dammit

"This video has been removed by the user. "


----------



## beat23 (Jun 22, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> think i have been blocked from leaving a commnet..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ARRYEDL
> 
> can anyone else comment?




I just commented this: it will be deleted and blocked by the morning though I imagine

"disabling comments? deleting others? so much for free speech. You got run out of Cardiff by every part of our community. Your lies won't fly here, so don't bother coming back "


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2010)

beat23 said:


> ^ This.
> I'm almost certain more people will come out. Although the splits are still there, their little visit has brought together a lot of factions in Cardiff, all separate but all ready to come out again together, and bigger.
> 
> Also even that day I was with 4 people who had never been on a demo/protest before but they were so pissed off at the edl coming to Cardiff they just had to come and show their concern. It was an interesting experinece for some of them
> ...



Was my first demo, before a month ago i never knew about the EDL, when i saw this thread i did some research and watched that BBC3 thingy on them, i was disgusted by what i read and saw in all places. 

As someone who has spent 30 of my 34 years in Cardiff there was no way i wanted these people coming from England to tell us how to live.

I'm so glad i went, and bumped into loads of people from my youth days also out on the streets. 

Made me proud of the people of Cardiff


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 28, 2010)

http://manchesteruaf.org/in-the-new...binsonq-exposed-as-stephen-yaxley-lennon.html


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 29, 2010)

> Around 50+ UAF attacked the minibus, this is the video of us driving away after being forced back onto the minibus by the police


----------



## ddraig (Jun 30, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


>




 i saw that and was there just before
50 ffs there was about 150-200


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 30, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


>




"Here's a video of us running away, after the police saved our bacon..."


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 30, 2010)

i posted on his profile and he deleted it


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 9, 2010)

the pay back begins...

Graffiti at Bath city stadium last night (cardiff won 2 nil)







at least they spelt EDL correctly


----------



## ddraig (Jul 10, 2010)

do they really want to go down that road?!? dear oh dear


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jul 10, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> at least they spelt EDL correctly



English needs defending from the English Defence League.


----------



## hilltops123 (Aug 20, 2010)

ddraig said:


> this pic shows where the minibus was stopped by the black people carrier
> whoever drove that is a fucking star
> 
> 
> ...


 
  took out the mini bus, 70s /80s soul crew. NEVER COME BACK.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 21, 2010)

hilltops123 said:


> took out the mini bus, 70s /80s soul crew. NEVER COME BACK.



eh?


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 21, 2010)

this guy is fucking mental....


honestly...


Bat shit mental...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2010)

hilltops123 said:


> took out the mini bus, 70s /80s soul crew. NEVER COME BACK.



brilliant and thanks!  



Clint Iguana said:


> eh?


 
my presumption is that hilltops 123 is saying that people who used to be in Soul Crew in the 70s/80s stopped the minibus and also that the racist scum should never come back.
hope i am right!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 21, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> this guy is fucking mental....
> 
> 
> honestly...
> ...


 
I like the chicken on the wall with 'UAF R NAZIS' on it. Genius.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 21, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> this guy is fucking mental....
> 
> 
> honestly...
> ...


 
'Ill let you know when the march is' .... WTF? are they off to America now?

Is he sponsored by Carling Black Label? That can seems to be in all his videos. I wonder if it is the same one - just topped up with LSD every now and again.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 21, 2010)

He had a Bulmers in one of his vids, evidently trying to win some West Country support


----------



## hilltops123 (Aug 25, 2010)

ddraig said:


> brilliant and thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 25, 2010)

that was the EDL trying to get off the bus then.... lol


----------



## hilltops123 (Aug 25, 2010)

sc


----------



## hilltops123 (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/LeeEDL


----------



## hilltops123 (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Ranbay (Oct 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ARRYEDL#p/u/0/OkaOj92BMnE

WTF....porpper mental is this guy.


----------

